# Injector stripped and suggestions for new one?



## zwiller (May 28, 2020)

Not totally bummed but disappointed.  No way this thing is all SS as marketed.  The area that connects to the barrel is gotta be pot metal or maybe brass.  Nearly all the "SS" injectors look to be made this way.  I mean it was $20 and got a few years and could just get another but wonder if there are some legit pro models out there.  Any suggestions?


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2020)

Kung Fu grip ? 
I have a SS model ( might be that same one ) but still use the one from Tony C's injectables .


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2020)

I have a Grill BEAST   seems to be holding up - dont use it a ton but its solid.


----------



## zwiller (May 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Kung Fu grip ?
> I have a SS model ( might be that same one ) but still use the one from Tony C's injectables .


I think so but my GI Joes were the tiny ones.  I would say it's brass knuckle style with 3 rings.    

I admit, a few things might explain the issue.  First off, I inject nearly everything I do.  Second, I remove needle to draw up liquid, so I am doing that 5-6 times per run.  I have a few Tony C for backup but admit I think the broadcast needle does much better.  

LOL  Didn't know you were selling one!


----------



## zwiller (May 28, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I have a Grill BEAST   seems to be holding up - dont use it a ton but its solid.


Injecting is easily one of my secret weapons.  I was instantly hooked.  The speed, consistency, and end product results.  Must have for me.  

Been doing some Amazon reviews reading and found a few nuggets...  Apparently the threads are magnesium (probably an alloy) and soaking is a big no no.  I was soaking (sometimes overnight) in Oxyclean.  Think I might just order another $20 one and no soak and take care of thread area a little better.  Looks like the next level up is around $100 (spitjack).


----------



## WaterRat (May 28, 2020)

My GF gave me this injector from Ofargo for Christmas. I can't speak to long term longevity but based on weight alone it is very heavy duty. Claims to be all 304 SS. No issues so far. Built like a tank.

Not sure what's wrong with links, just type Ofargo Injector in Amazon and you'll get there...


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2020)

Is that one from meat mavens ? If so that end piece screws off the barrel . Maybe they sell the part .


----------



## zwiller (May 28, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Is that one from meat mavens ? If so that end piece screws off the barrel . Maybe they sell the part .


Mine is a Bayou Classic...  Great idea!  Cross your fingers/sending some emails.


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2020)

This is the one I use.  Inexpensive and works great.









						11.33US $ 19% OFF|Marinade Flavor Injector Meat Syringe 2-oz 304 Stainless - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




JC


----------



## zwiller (May 29, 2020)

I tried pretty hard to remove that part but not happening.  Ordered another for $15.  Looked up my account history and I got 4 years out of it so...


----------

